# bag target stand



## NYBowNut (Feb 13, 2011)

cool! well done!


----------



## John0341 (May 25, 2009)

outstanding been thinking of doing the same thing


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

thanks


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

nice ... looks tall enough to use as a paper tuner rack too!


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## ronhonest (Dec 28, 2008)

i am not mechanically inclined. how do i order something like this


----------



## dmgiss (Mar 18, 2010)

Sweet! Nice job!


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

yeah nice work


----------



## bobstar (May 6, 2008)

dont leave it in the cold pcv became fragile and mine broke 3 spots cheaper with wood


----------



## KenMorse (Aug 12, 2013)

Nice. Thanks


----------



## labs1999 (Jul 4, 2008)

This may sound dumb but do ppl hang the bag targets to help slow down the arrow? Or is it simply just to elevate the bag?


----------



## rfcolejr (Sep 4, 2013)

Nice job.


----------



## KenMorse (Aug 12, 2013)

labs1999 said:


> This may sound dumb but do ppl hang the bag targets to help slow down the arrow? Or is it simply just to elevate the bag?


I've read hanging will help slow down the arrow some and hanging it will make it last a bit longer too.


----------



## labs1999 (Jul 4, 2008)

KenMorse said:


> I've read hanging will help slow down the arrow some and hanging it will make it last a bit longer too.


I guess that makes sense


----------



## Hunter351 (Jan 15, 2014)

Great job!! That's some good thinking there!


----------



## GFL (Jul 2, 2013)

Made this today for my bag target


----------



## KenMorse (Aug 12, 2013)

Is the bag just hanging or do you have a support underneath it?

Very Nice Job



GFL said:


> Made this today for my bag target


----------



## GFL (Jul 2, 2013)

Just hanging.


----------



## SURVIVORMAN66 (Apr 29, 2014)

Looks good. I already have the frame. What is the bag made of? What's the best option?


----------

